# Tommy Kaira



## 00mpollard (May 30, 2005)

Anybody seen the Tommy Kaira on Autotrader?

Looks apsolutely beautiful!









It's going for 36,995 which i personally think is cheap for what it is! It was on a month or two ago priced at 60k!  

Hope it goes to a good home :smokin:


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

this car has been for sale in Top Marques for a long time now


----------



## Blaster (Jan 20, 2005)

think this car was for sale on here too. I rember seeing it on here some where


----------



## kristofer (Oct 21, 2001)

Its in Japanese Performance march -04 issue ( i think) for 44,995£.


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

Looks very nice!


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

nothing subtle with Tommy Kaira cars though, the interiors can be a bit red


----------



## andrew belby (Oct 16, 2003)

Pardon my ignorance, but who is Tommy Kaira and whats so trick about the car?


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

http://www.supercars.de/data/tommy kaira/rs skyline gtr/480/011.jpg


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

http://www.supercars.de/data/tommy kaira/rs skyline gtr/480/011.jpg

its one of thenicest gtrs around i think   

alex

sorry double post


----------



## SkylineBoy (Mar 11, 2005)

andrew belby said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but who is Tommy Kaira and whats so trick about the car?


Tommy Kaira , basicly modifies Jap cars , if i remember right it's Scoobs, Skyline and some Evo's. I think all of his cars are rare , due to his cars aren't mass produced. They're very Quick too!

More here , in Japanese though! 

http://www.tommykaira.com/

But this is his history of cars though - 

http://www.tommykaira.com/story/Story1.htm
http://www.tommykaira.com/story/story2.htm

Hope this helps


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

nice info found there mate cheers


----------



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)

the guy who owns tridentperformance.co.uk had a Tommy Kaira R34,until he sold it. here are some pics of it and another R34 he had a while ago.
































































Enjoy


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

oh my god!!!!!
they are some nice pics chris!
im in love
im gonna look at them all night now


----------



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)

lol! glad you like 'em Alex,it must have been at least a year since i took those pics!


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

I dont know if his cars are thought of in the same way as Top Secret, Mines, etc, though, as far as I can see his are about a particular style rather than tuning, I might be wrong I dont really know enough about them.
They do seem a bit bling to me sometimes.


----------



## SkylineBoy (Mar 11, 2005)

Perhaps the car being sold now . Was origonaly owned by the guy a TridentPerformance?


----------



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)

might have been,i dunno.


----------

